# logiciel gratuit création site sur mac



## olympus37 (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour 
Qqn peut-il m'aider ? 
Je cherche un logiciel gratuit mais performant et surtotu ENFANTIn pour créer et publier un site (systeme mac OS Tiger). 
pour ceux qui connaissent , une sorte d'équivalent de Thundersite sur PC , qui est excellent et simpliste . 
MErci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

Et bien tu as iWeb livré avec les nouveaux mac (partie de la suite iLife) ou NVU (plus compliqué) ou alors (pas gratuit mais pas cher) rapidweaver.


----------



## plovemax (18 Décembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et bien tu as iWeb livr&#233; avec les nouveaux mac (partie de la suite iLife) ou NVU (plus compliqu&#233 ou alors (pas gratuit mais pas cher) rapidweaver.



Il semblerai que Kompozer soit moins bugg&#233; que NVU. Pas encore test&#233; mais je vais bient&#244;t le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

plovemax a dit:


> Il semblerai que Kompozer soit moins buggé que NVU. Pas encore testé mais je vais bientôt le faire.


Quelle différence entre Komposer et Nvu ? Komposer existe-t-il en français ?
Bonne soirée
Albert


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Décembre 2006)

Halbert a dit:


> Quelle différence entre Komposer et Nvu ? Komposer existe-t-il en français ?
> Bonne soirée
> Albert


il me semble que le d&#233;veloppement de Nvu pour mac &#224; &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;. mais j'en suis pas s&#251;r.


----------



## plovemax (19 Décembre 2006)

Halbert a dit:


> Quelle différence entre Komposer et Nvu ? Komposer existe-t-il en français ?
> Bonne soirée
> Albert



Disons que Komposer est moins boggé que NVU qu'il reprend. En particulier l'éditeur de css semble mieux fonctionner. Quand à savoir si il existe en français j'en sais rien mais je n'utilisait déjà pas NVU en français .

@p4bl0 : le développement de NVU a été arrêté tout court... (pour l'instant.)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> il me semble que le d&#233;veloppement de Nvu pour mac &#224; &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;. mais j'en suis pas s&#251;r.



Toutes les versions ont &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;es &#224; la 1.0. Daniel Glazman travaille actuellement sur un autre programme dont le nom de code est Composer (sic). Ce n'est pas une am&#233;lioration de NVU mais quelque chose de compl&#232;tement nouveau. Komposer est un fork de NVU.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2006)

merci pour les réponses
Albert


----------



## dariolym (21 Décembre 2006)

On peut aussi citer, dans un registre très simple mais joli, Site Studio qui est devenu gratuit!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

Honnetement, et ce n'est pas pour jouer au vieux c**, mais un éditeur de texte (enfantin, comme Smultron ), et un petit livre tout aussi enfantin sur le html, c'est très simple pour un débutant !
On va 10 fois plus vite à saisir une ligne dans un code qu'à chercher dans des menus, et on a l'impression de construire réellement quelque chose.


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Décembre 2006)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> Honnetement, et ce n'est pas pour jouer au vieux c**, mais un éditeur de texte (enfantin, comme Smultron ), et un petit livre tout aussi enfantin sur le html, c'est très simple pour un débutant !
> On va 10 fois plus vite à saisir une ligne dans un code qu'à chercher dans des menus, et on a l'impression de construire réellement quelque chose.


m&#234;me pas besoin du livre : www.siteduzero.com


----------



## Amok (21 Décembre 2006)

Désolé, mais sujet récurent s'il en est.
Tellement récurent que celui-ci fut créé.

On ferme pour ne pas diluer l'info dans XXX sujets différents.

Exemples d'une recherche simplissime : et d'un, et de deux, et de trois, etc, etc, etc.


----------

